# PRS Brought back the CE24



## myampslouder (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't see this posted so figured I'd share it.

PRS Guitars CE 24

PRS has reintroduced the CE24 for 2016. They look super nice and they seem to be popping up in stores already for right at $2k

PRS CE 24 - Trampas Green | Sweetwater.com

I'm excited for this.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I saw these....was almost tempted to throw down some money on one.


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 7, 2016)

ZZounds.com already has them up. I just preordered one in Grey Black. I;m crazy excited. First new guitar I've bought in like 10 years and my first PRS


----------



## protest (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome, but needs more blazing copper.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 7, 2016)

myampslouder said:


> ZZounds.com already has them up. I just preordered one in Grey Black. I;m crazy excited. First new guitar I've bought in like 10 years and my first PRS



Congrats!

Only reason I didn't pull the trigger....I have to play one before buying one. I have a feeling I won't like the neck. Only neck I like anymore is my dc127's


----------



## Angelus (Jan 7, 2016)

The body is slimmer than a regular prs. I kinda wish it was the same arched top as the custom 24. The trampas green look really good with the natural headstock.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 7, 2016)

Drooling...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2016)

Angelus said:


> The body is slimmer than a regular prs. I kinda wish it was the same arched top as the custom 24. The trampas green look really good with the natural headstock.



Umm no on both counts. The body depth on the CE-24 is the same as the CU24, and the carved top is identical as well. Not sure what you're talking about exactly...?


----------



## mbardu (Jan 7, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Umm no on both counts. The body depth on the CE-24 is the same as the CU24, and the carved top is identical as well. Not sure what you're talking about exactly...?



Not quite.
The carve is not as deep and the controls are not recessed like on the 'true' core line.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 7, 2016)

But daaaayyyyyyyyum if the one Sweetwater got isn't pretty with that 'boatwake' flame...







And that rosewood looks super smooth and dark. Almost Ebony-like!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Angelus (Jan 7, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Umm no on both counts. The body depth on the CE-24 is the same as the CU24, and the carved top is identical as well. Not sure what you're talking about exactly...?



Just watch the prs or chapman videos, they tell the body is slimmer. Its not the same carve as a core custom 24.


----------



## onionofdoom (Jan 8, 2016)

The new models don't have the recessed controls of the CEs of old, Bryan Ewald also mentions in the official demo that the top carve is shallower than the traditional violin carve. Pretty sure the body depth looks the same as a regular CU24 I.e thinner than a McCarty.

I should preface this by saying I'm a massive PRS and CE enthusiast and I may be mistaken but...

Did anyone notice the spec sheet lists the trem and lockers as 'PRS designed' I.e. The ones they use on the SE/S2 models not the core line?

I thought it was bad enough when they put the SE trem on the S2 let alone what is essentially a core line guitar. Think that's a little cheeky given the £1800 UK price not to mention that the whole point of the CE was that it was a core line with a bolt-on neck and less of a focus on nice tops, not a downgrade as such.


----------



## kuma (Jan 8, 2016)

It looks like the top itself is thinner than the ones used on the Customs, which leads to the shallower carve and lack of recessed knobs. I too noticed the import hardware.

I really don't understand where this fits into their lineup. It seems to have more in common with the S2s than the regular models purely based on specs. I'm not sure what market this model is meant to serve that wasn't already being addressed by the S2 CU24.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 8, 2016)

A-Branger said:


>




That SE 277 Semi Hollow just keeps sounding more awesome every time I hear one.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2016)

Shame they seem to have half-assed these. I was hoping they took a page from the Suhr book for $2k and included high-quality hardware etc but nope


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 8, 2016)

So the difference between these and S2's are what? The carves?


----------



## mbardu (Jan 8, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> So the difference between these and S2's are what? The carves?



Well the biggest difference by far is bolt on neck. 

Then pickups (which are USA) and (shallow) carve.


----------



## onionofdoom (Jan 8, 2016)

kuma said:


> It looks like the top itself is thinner than the ones used on the Customs, which leads to the shallower carve and lack of recessed knobs. I too noticed the import hardware.
> 
> I really don't understand where this fits into their lineup. It seems to have more in common with the S2s than the regular models purely based on specs. I'm not sure what market this model is meant to serve that wasn't already being addressed by the S2 CU24.



My guess is they wanted to snag those who had to have a core line guitar but didn't have the budget to stretch to the custom. Like a lot of manufacturers, PRS seem to have a guitar for every conceivable price range. I think it's a shame, because the original CE was a core line guitar in every respect. This new one has S2 hardware, a carve that just looks 'off' rather than distinct from the core line like the S2 models, non-recessed controls and no hardshell. It's not more stripped down like the S2, but it's not a proper core line either. For two grand? I'm a massive PRS nut, but what were they thinking?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 8, 2016)

No US hardware makes this kind of a waste to be honest. Such a shame. It'd be a sweet guitar for $1500


----------



## Cheap (Jan 8, 2016)

put a deposit down for one in whale blue! i see where you guys are coming from with the 'why'd they even do it?' but this is exactly what i'm looking for in a prs--maple neck, bolt on, no middle pickup, 3-way-toggle instead of blade switch. 

also, i got mine at a seriously great price--if you know where to look, you can find them close to 1500 *edit: 1500 with a hard shell case


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 8, 2016)

Some pics from Instagram


----------



## Forkface (Jan 8, 2016)

I am so tempted, but given the price/hardware/carve situation, i think i would be better off buying an old one.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 8, 2016)

I wouldnt mind the import hardware if buying original tuners and trems wasnt so god damn expensive. If I were to replace the dud harware it would cost me 621 euros(Tuners are &#8364;225, and the tremolo is &#8364;396 from the PRS website).


----------



## Forkface (Jan 8, 2016)

^^ holy ...., for that money you can totally buy an old one and take the hardware from there lmao.


----------



## onionofdoom (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking at those photos I don't think the carve bothers me other than it smacks of cost saving on a very non-cheap guitar. What I couldn't live with is no hardshell case, non-recessed controls and that SE/S2 bridge. Lovely looking guitar, but why buy one when you can get a used CE with all the proper appointments for half the price, or even a used Custom for a fair bit less..
In fact, even in the UK I've seen full-blown NOS Custom 24s for around the price of these.


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 9, 2016)

Damn all the negative comments in this thread really make me want to rethink buying one. 

Me personally I don't see what the huge problem is. I understand having the Korean trem and tuners is a bit of a disappointment but it's not like PRS is the only company that will ship a guitar in this range with a gig bag. Also the quality of a the maple cap looks to be much better than the s2 series and the carved top is much more labor intensive than the beveled s2 carve. As for the electronics, prs pickups have always been pricey. If this was an ibanez everyone would be losing their mind and gladly pay the higher price for the better quality pickups. The RGD with bareknuckles comes to mind right now. 

Meh. I might just look for a used custom 24.

Really seems like people are pissed because they want a Custom 24 without the custom 24 price. Even when the CE was available before they cost almost as much as the Custom 24 and I believe prs has even stated that part of the reason they were discontinued was the cost to manufacture them was so close to the cost of building a custom 24 there was no point in having the two models.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jan 9, 2016)

myampslouder said:


> Damn all the negative comments in this thread really make me want to rethink buying one.
> 
> Me personally I don't see what the huge problem is. I understand having the Korean trem and tuners is a bit of a disappointment but it's not like PRS is the only company that will ship a guitar in this range with a gig bag. Also the quality of a the maple cap looks to be much better than the s2 series and the carved top is much more labor intensive than the beveled s2 carve. As for the electronics, prs pickups have always been pricey. If this was an ibanez everyone would be losing their mind and gladly pay the higher price for the better quality pickups. The RGD with bareknuckles comes to mind right now.
> 
> ...



I recently purchased an S2 Satin Standard 24 a few months ago, and its completely floored me. I played everything from several SE models, core models, and S2 models. To me, the S2's played and felt just as good as the core models that our local dealer has. I'm probably going to call them up next week and have them order up one of the new CE 24 models. I don't know about anyone else, but to me the pricing and features look to be in line with what I'd expect for the price with the usual stellar PRS quality. The tops definitely look better than the S2 models I've seen. About the only thing that really hurts is the lack of a hard case, but its definitely not a deal breaker.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 9, 2016)

right, just get a used Hardcase somewhere for 50 bucks, not a big deal. This guitar NEEDED to be somewhere in between the SE, S2, and core models, (upon bringing it back) and that's exactly where it is.

This guitar looks so beautiful I really want to try one. I may just go to Brians Guitars today and do that!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 9, 2016)

myampslouder said:


> .........................
> 
> Really seems like people are pissed because they want a Custom 24 without the custom 24 price. Even when the CE was available before they cost almost as much as the Custom 24 and I believe prs has even stated that part of the reason they were discontinued was the cost to manufacture them was so close to the cost of building a custom 24 there was no point in having the two models.



Pretty much this.

I think the CE's look fantastic. If I had that kind of money to spend on a guitar I'd grab a trampas green in a heartbeat.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't really care about the carve or honestly, the pickups. I just think it should come with the US bridge, they make a huge difference in tone and the the way the guitar responds. The pickups are cool and all, but those are much easier and less expensive to swap than the bridge.

Now, on the other hand, one of John Mann's bridges are cheaper than a pair of Bareknuckles AND they sound just like the US PRS bridge because it's... the same.. I think.. and PRS doesn't sell these pickups separate. 

EITHER way I can't afford it so whatever. I just think there would be more of a market for a less flashy PRS with US hardware.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 10, 2016)

I was excited until I saw all the corner-cutting stuff they're doing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2016)

It's such a bummer seeing PRS hitting the budget range and cheaping out like they have been. 

The appeal of PRS was the idea that only the best of the best would go into them. Even when they brought out the SE line they took the time to find the best OEM and touted sourcing the best economical materials, etc. 

Now they're using budget hardware on USA models and the SE line might as well say Schecter on the headstock. 

I wonder how long til full carves are coming out of a far East OEM.......


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 10, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I was excited until I saw all the corner-cutting stuff they're doing.



This. I'll stick with a used Custom 22 or 24 for the same money instead thanks. 

My current main is a Custom 24, 2011 model in Blue Crab that I scored just before Xmas for bang on £1k. The scores can be had.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2016)

I do like the look of these but I never get on with PRSes when I actually play them - I always find them a bit cold and dead-feeling. Maybe these would be different - the more I think about it, the more I reckon I prefer bolt-on necks. But that heel bothers me, as with all PRSes... it's so f*cking big! Here's my Japanese Tokai PRS clone for comparison:





Why make the neck heel so much bigger than it presumably needs to be?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 10, 2016)

I've heard people speculate about bigger heels reducing dead spots on the neck, but I don't know how much truth there is to that.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 10, 2016)

PRS, please ... I'd love if you'd make more of those colours available with natural backs and sides.



jephjacques said:


> I've heard people speculate about bigger heels reducing dead spots on the neck, but I don't know how much truth there is to that.



Good old Ed Roman had a lovely *cough* article about that.


----------



## Miek (Jan 10, 2016)

Is there any reason to not just buy an older CE24 used if you're okay buying used gear?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 10, 2016)

^A well-crafted guitar holds up really well unless the previous user has been mean to it, so buying used is always an option, especially if you can try before you buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

Miek said:


> Is there any reason to not just buy an older CE24 used if you're okay buying used gear?



No, pretty much. 

PRS re-introduced it because people really, really wanted them back. And since PRS doesn't make a profit from used guitars...


----------



## Miek (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not saying I don't see the market for these, I guess I'm just saying it's not for me...or anyone that is willing to buy used gear. I'm sure they'll be good guitars at least.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 10, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder how long til full carves are coming out of a far East OEM.......



that would make me and a LOT of other people really happy 

not everyone has 3-5k$ to blow up on one guitar


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 10, 2016)

I recon there are two different sides of what these could have been.

one being a "cheap" CU24, and the other being a CU24 with a bolt-on neck option. (Its the sound difference THAT much in order to this be a "feature" ??)

for me I was looking forward to the first. I love PRS the looks, the full carve shape, and the amazing stains. BUt I do not have 3-5K$ for just one guitar. Yes, I know theres the S2 line, but for me the S2 its a different animal/shape/model, rather than an "affordable" PRS. The beauty of a PRS for me is the full carve of the top. The S2 its a flat top with a bevel, and most of the models come with the pickguard, even the SE its way more appealing to me than the S2 line. Plus the colors/tops are nothing close to the CU line either.

So for me I was looking forward a CU24 look in a S2 price range and both models have they differences in shape enough to appeal difference people. But they resulted to be a "in between" model of the S2 and the CU, leaning more towards the CU, till the point that it makes more sense to buy a second hand CU, unless you are really into a bolt-on neck for some reason

So I would stick with my hopes of a cool SE, or a custom build kit guitar copy thing.

I know most of you wanted a CU with a bolt-on neck and most of you have lots of money to buy these regulary, but I think PRS is still trying to please you guys as much as they can, but they also are trying to please to the other side of a big audience by making these bit more affordable. Hey, at least these are still made in the USA, I bet you if they had these made in a indonesian country but with the "real" bridges, most of you would be crying saying "hell no" to these 

pRS needed a way to make these more affordable so they wont clash with the CU line. A tinner top/carve is one way. The only other way was to grab the cheap hardware. I think it was a good move. As they still retain the core sound by keeping their good pups. Not many ppl tend to to make the changong pups a regular thing. The neck construcktion for the way PRS does their set necks vs bolt ons its very similar. So the necks are pretty much build equal, same as the boddies. If not their bolt ons should be more expensive as it requires the bolts, metal sleeves in the neck and the metal plaque in the body, plus the couple of steps extra in the cnc for routing the body holes, instead of just glue. So the only way they could cut cost was by the hardware

and I think I said it before, but the natural headstock looks soo out of place with most of those colors imo


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 11, 2016)

I want me a CE with a maple fingerboard with black abalone birds or just not mother of pearl colored birds


----------



## kuma (Jan 11, 2016)

The problem I think a lot of us are having is that a CE model was, for over a decade, a Custom with a bolt-on maple neck. The bolt on neck and lack of options (no birds, no top upgrades, no neck shape choice, satin black then natural headstock) were what kept the cost down. So telling us the CE is back, and then giving us a guitar with so many cut corners doesn't sit well with some of the older fans of the brand. I think it might have been a bit better received if it had a different name, as shallow as that may be. 

Personally, I'd have preferred a return of the Standard (no maple top) with a full carve in some cool colors, or even satin finishes.

The import hardware on a "core" model really is penny-pinching at its finest though. Imagine the uproar if Ibanez tried putting an Edge III on a Prestige.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2016)

Two general questions:

1. Is the trem really Korean, or just a cheaper version of the regular US unit?

2. Why is everyone upset about the carve? If the carve is the same as the CU then wouldn't the CE just be a CU with a bolt-on neck? If they're the same model outside of neck construction how could you expect the CE to be cheaper?

I know the old CEs were pretty much CUs with bolt on necks but PRS got rid of those because they were eating into CU sales. I don't see why they'd release it again under those circumstances


----------



## LTigh (Jan 11, 2016)

wannabguitarist said:


> Two general questions:
> 
> 1. Is the trem really Korean, or just a cheaper version of the regular US unit?
> 
> ...



The trem is Korean, or rather, the same trem on the Korean SE models and American S2 models.

As to the carve, it looks reminiscent of the carve on the SE series-- which in the minds of some people would be a "downgrade" from the S2 models for a guitar what costs more than said S2 models.

I think these days, people are willing to pay CU prices for a CE with the original specs if they were reissued as such, but this seems to be some sort of in-between abomination clone thing to folks hoping for an exact reissue.

We'll see how it goes. The original SE series were pretty bleah for the first couple of years before they started adjusting it. I remember being severely unimpressed with them when they first came out, yet years later my 2013 CU24 SE was my favorite guitar thanks to the improvements in features and quality.

Hopefully PRS will modify as needed due to customer feedback, but you never know.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2016)

The original CE's were Alder guys, it was not a Custom 24 with a bolt-on neck .

and re: complaints about them expanding to the import market: that's called smart business. They know damn well that not everyone has a few grand to drop on a brand new guitar, they also know the used market exists, so why not try and recoup some of their money by offering an offshore line? It's not like SE's suck, and SE's are definitely not schecters  (they are spec'd way too similar to the core line for that).

You can't please everyone. I'd just be happy they're re-releasing something that a lot of people really dig. I didn't see the "McCarty" thread


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 11, 2016)

LTigh said:


> As to the carve, it looks reminiscent of the carve on the SE series-- which in the minds of some people would be a "downgrade" from the S2 models for a guitar what costs more than said S2 models.



I dont see how this is a "downgrade" from a S2??.. the S2 is a "Flat Top" with a bevel, at least the CE has a full 3D carve.

the SE is more of a arch body (like one continuous arch), the CE seems to be more of a 3D shape carve like the CU but in a thinner top, but I do see why someone could compare those two although they are quite different.

IMO the worst top is the S2, and I would consider those the "cheap" option


----------



## LTigh (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I dont see how this is a "downgrade" from a S2??.. the S2 is a "Flat Top" with a bevel, at least the CE has a full 3D carve.
> 
> the SE is more of a arch body (like one continuous arch), the CE seems to be more of a 3D shape carve like the CU but in a thinner top, but I do see why someone could compare those two although they are quite different.
> 
> IMO the worst top is the S2, and I would consider those the "cheap" option



I don't see how it's a downgrade either (then again, I like the SEs more than the S2s), but some other people (on the PRS forums) seem to think so.

For these people, Core > S2 > SE

Therefore, anything with characteristics of an SE automatically makes it less than an S2 by that ridiculous "logic." Then again, you have people there arguing that the SEs aren't "real PRS guitars" because dirty foreign manufacture or some such jingoistic silliness (also quite silly, considering most of the ones arguing such are Europeans).

Perception is everything.

Even if, in this case, it's completely borked.


----------



## 1-0-0-1-0-0-1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, really surprised to see these making a return. Kinda bummed to see the heels are still big as hell. The heel on my SE isn't nearly as large as the ones I've seen so far but I'm partial to the smaller nineties heels. The bird inlays are ok, but I'd like to see some of the older moon inlays making a comeback as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2016)

LTigh said:


> Then again, you have people there arguing that the SEs aren't "real PRS guitars" because dirty foreign manufacture or some such jingoistic silliness (also quite silly, considering most of the ones arguing such are Europeans).



I think you're taking it the wrong way. 

I don't care where, geographically, the SE models are made, as long as the conditions of labor are at least fair. In the case of South Korea, and WMI specifically, that's pretty much the case. You're not really going to find better, and I'll go ahead and say, at this point in time, South Korean OEMs are just about on par with similar North American and European factories on a similar scale. 

What I do care about is the quality of materials used and the level of QA/QC rendered.

In many folk's opinion part of what makes a PRS a "PRS" in our minds is the level of quality on offer _in conjunction with_ the signature specifications.

If you want to be overly literal, and say "everything that says "PRS" on the headstock is a PRS", you sure wouldn't be wrong, but that's not exactly what I, and others, are getting at. 

On their own, I'm sure these "New CE" models are fine instruments, PRS knows what it's doing when it comes to building guitars. But they're not the "Old CE" that first introduced a lot of us to PRS guitar before we could afford the fancier Standard and Custom models. I still have my first CE and love it to pieces, and it's a shame that PRS is so worried about losing $4k+ AP buyers to these to do them justice.


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 13, 2016)

I ended up canceling my ce24 pre order. Good friend of mine just became a prs dealer. Having him order me a custom 24. 

I still think the new CE24s look like. They are at a fair price point and that people are worrying too much about little stuff. The trem on the CE he been in use for quite a while on the SE models and is considered to be pretty much as good as the Mann made bridge on the higher end models just not finished as nicely. Any tuning issues on the SE can usually be traced to the lack of locking tuners.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 13, 2016)

myampslouder said:


> The trem on the CE he been in use for quite a while on the SE models and is considered to be pretty much as good as the Mann made bridge on the higher end models just not finished as nicely.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 14, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


>



Well the PRS SE trem is pretty damn good actually.

But yeah, it's not a Mann. Even the contemporary PRS are not quite there, let alone the PRS SE one.

Besides, tuning issues on an SE are usually neither the bridge nor the tuners (unless there's an absurd number of string turns around the tuner). More often than not it's the nut.

An SE with a good nut, stock bridge, and (really mostly if you like convenience) upgraded tuners will be 85-95% of the way there. So the CE WILL be there too. 

But while that may be a great deal at 500-800$ for an upgraded SE, for 2k on a CE that really looks like a low cost-saving measure, and almost a 'disgrace' to a very 'classic' (pun intended) PRS.


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 14, 2016)

I was really excited for the reintroduction of the CE line but I agree with the points in this thread about PRS cutting corners..

It's too pricey.

I'm hoping this will force some avid PRS buyers to put up a few older CE's at great prices so I can scoop one


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 14, 2016)

mbardu said:


> Well the PRS SE trem is pretty damn good actually.
> 
> But yeah, it's not a Mann. Even the contemporary PRS are not quite there, let alone the PRS SE one.
> 
> ...



The SE bridge is second to none for a $700 guitar. It sounds good and it stays in tune very well. I used the SE bridge for a long time before upgrading to the Mann bridge, and it made a massive difference in tone and feel. The guitar resonates more, has greater sustain, and a killer attack. It made enough of a difference to justify the price. 

I'm pretty picky about sound though, some people might not understand or care about the difference. It's sort of like those people that say "I would never spend 3k on a guitar when my Ibanez GS121 sounds and plays great"..... gives me a rash.


P.S. I'm not salty or anything  I can't afford the CE line anyway.. which actually makes me more upset about the bridge malarky.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 14, 2016)

if you can wait, wait for these new CE models to go on the used market. Does anyone know are these actually out on the market yet new?


----------



## Cheap (Jan 14, 2016)

^^ i've seen a few posts already about people getting the first batch of new CE's. nothing on here yet though. 

seeing such an uproar about these being inferior to the original CE's and having the SE/S2 hardware makes me laugh. guys, the guitars stay in tune just fine. for years, major players have lived with tuning instability and somehow they were still able to make music and enjoy the instruments. 

i've seen too many people throw fits for things not being made in the usa without spending real time acclimating to an instrument. yeah there can be problems and QC issues, but are you really letting korean hardware get in the way of a potentially awesome guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2016)

Cheap said:


> for years, major players have lived with tuning instability and somehow they were still able to make music and enjoy the instruments.



I hate this cop out. They dealt with it, they weren't ....ing overjoyed to have out-of-tune instruments.  So, if we have the option to have perfectly tuned instruments, why go for something that goes out of tune? Just because pros did as well? 



> i've seen too many people throw fits for things not being made in the usa without spending real time acclimating to an instrument. yeah there can be problems and QC issues, but are you really letting korean hardware get in the way of a potentially awesome guitar?



Because there was already a CE series made back in the day that has legit US-made hardware and almost to the exact specs of a Core series, and can be had for almost $900 - 1000 cheaper than the new CE on the used market?


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 14, 2016)

Point is this is a different guitar. People need to stop comparing it to a guitar that prs stopped making because it cost too much to produce. 


Typical Internet. 

Nobody was going to he happy with this from the start. If they charged more and used us hardware people would bitch about the price. If they sold this as a different model name like the S2 they'd say meh it's not a true prs. You will never make the Internet happy and sevenstring.org in particular will never be happy. 


Also if this was ibanez offering a lower cost alternative to an expensive model people would be sh*tting themselves with excitement.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2016)

^You mean like the JBM27, which I think is too much for a $1400 Indo-made guitar? 

Also, can we cut it with the "WELL IF IBANEZ DID IT YOU GUYS WOULD BE LOSING YOUR ...." thing? It's petty as all hell.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not really a PRS guy, so I guess I don't see what the big deal is about. I think these look pretty cool. PRS look and quality with ash/maple bolt on? Sounds like a win to me.  

I would so be in to this if they made a left-handed one, and if I didn't have other guitars higher on my list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2016)

^Specs say mahogany/maple, not ash.


----------



## Cheap (Jan 14, 2016)

Alls I'm saying is we're end users/consumers and generally not pro's (although that's a subjective term lately too). The new CE24's are sick guitars, the original CE's are sick guitars. Be happy we live in a time where options are available in the first place instead of getting so focused on why a product is 'inferior'


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 14, 2016)

Cheap said:


> Alls I'm saying is we're end users/consumers and generally not pro's (although that's a subjective term lately too). The new CE24's are sick guitars, the original CE's are sick guitars. Be happy we live in a time where options are available in the first place instead of getting so focused on why a product is 'inferior'



This.... So much this.


----------



## protest (Jan 14, 2016)

If it came down to maple tops or USA hardware and recessed knobs, I would have taken the hardware/recessed knobs. They needed to save money somewhere. On the original CE's it was the birds that they dropped off, but they couldn't do that because of the SE and S2 lines. The carve obviously costs money in labor so they shallowed it out. I'm ok with that because it still looks nice. 

I think they would be better off with a $2200 price point, with American electronics, their cool solid colors on alder bodies, a hardshell case, and ideally a full carve. Save money on the tops first, on alder vs mahogany, on the finishing process, and then bump the price $200 to get a full carve.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree they should have bumped the price up to accommodate the US-made bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2016)

myampslouder said:


> People need to stop comparing it to a guitar that prs stopped making because it cost too much to produce



Let's be clear, they didn't stop the CEs originally because they weren't profitable or somehow difficult to make. They stopped making them because PRS is deathly afraid of ANYTHING cutting into core/full carve model sales. 

That's why nothing below ~$3k, regardless of where it's made and what series it falls in, has the full carve. 

That's the reason we don't have Standards, and why they lowered the specs so noticeably on this new CE. 

Is that fear founded? I don't think so. Maybe it would keep folks from dropping sub-$3k on less popular core models, but it certainly wouldn't stop folks from buying thier $3.5k+ bread and butter.


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2016)

Is alder actually cheaper than mahogany?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 14, 2016)

The Korean bridge stays in tune great but the US bridge SOUNDS... S O U N D SSSSSS way better. 

I'm sure they're great, but man I could care less about the recessed knobs, violin carves, fancy tops and all of that, I just feel like they're missing a barebones PRS with all american hardware. The S2s are already comfortable as hell, why would a $600-$800 difference be the carve and the pickups? Why not better hardware? Is the bolt on design that much more labor intensive? 

Like, I might as well just buy an S2 and upgrade the hardware along the way instead of dropping $2,000 more for a custom 24. I'd also buy the hardware from other companies because the US hardware does not retro fit into the SE/S2s/CEs, aside from the bridge. 

Maybe one year they'll introduce the MattThePenguin series if I bitch about this enough lmao


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2016)

budda said:


> Is alder actually cheaper than mahogany?



At the scale PRS likely buys wood, no. That said, the introduction of a new material always comes with costs. I don't believe they currently have an alder model so material costs would rise, but we're talking spare change in comparison to the profit margin, even using the retail model.


----------



## protest (Jan 15, 2016)

budda said:


> Is alder actually cheaper than mahogany?



Sorry, I was thinking the construction process not the material. That doesn't come across in my post. One solid body means one cut instead of two for the body and top. No joining process either. The alder is just the original body wood, which is why I said it.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Specs say mahogany/maple, not ash.



Whoops, slip of the finger, my bad.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear god, that trampas green is so &[email protected]&$ sexy, I can't stand it. Unfortunately, if Im going to drop $2k on a Paul Reed Smith, I'd prefer to buy a used core model. 

It seems to me they are struggling to match price points to expectations with these new lines. The SE line is spot on, the core line is spot on, but the S2s for me fell flat and now this. Looks great, just maybe not worth two grand.


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2016)

well its built as a core model with some changes so what price point did you expect it at


----------



## Ramburger (Jan 18, 2016)

These look great and are an attractive option for the people who want to get something thats nicer than an S2 without the Core model price tag. I think it would have been better to call it something new to distinguish the differences in the form and hardware when compared to the original CE series.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

Great, more PRS guitars that I need.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2016)

budda said:


> well its built as a core model with some changes so what price point did you expect it at



Built as a core model how? This has a simplified top, and the cheaper hardware. Those are kinda the two big things that separate the core from the lower lines.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty much what Max said. I was excited until I saw the import hardware and the simplified top. I own two core lines, a CU22 and a CU24 with better hardware, and an S2 CU24 with the import hardware, there is a considerable difference in quality.

If they wanted to make it at a price point, why didn't they just bring back the old CE ? Sure it maybe $ 2,500.00 or so but that is no too bad. Also, why didn't they make the CE Alder for it to be cheaper, that would have made it at a slightly lower price point as well.


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Built as a core model how? This has a simplified top, and the cheaper hardware. Those are kinda the two big things that separate the core from the lower lines.



Well, it's built in the USA using the same woods. Changing the top carve doesn't change the quality of the wood used. The hardware will have *some* effect, but I think people are getting more bent out of shape then is really necessary. Will all the threads online praising the SE series, you'd think suddenly the step up from said SE hardware was garbage


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 23, 2016)

I can't remember where I saw it but somewhere someone pointed out that the difference between the carve on the CE24 and the CU24 was only 5mm. It's really not a simplified carve it's only a bit more shallow it's still a carved top. Not beveled top like the S2 or the SE models. 

The Map price for a 2016 custom 24 is right at $3300. The CE is $1999 and the only real difference is the hardware and a 5mm difference in the top without the little cut outs around the knobs. 

Honestly to mee it looks like most people here either want a custom 24 for the CE price and there's also a lot of elitism going on Yeah it would be nice if it had USA hardware but for someone that wants a new PRS but can't afford a custom 24 and doesn't want the fugly beveled top of the s2 line these are awesome and are not a huge step up in price from the S2


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 23, 2016)

I was excited, then I was meh. I agree with whoever said they should keep the USA hardware and charge 200$ more 

better off picking up a used CU. at that price.


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2016)

You're always "better off buying used" at any price, dude. If that was actually how the world turned, we wouldnt have manufacturing because no one would be buying new products...


----------



## WFPPthesound (Jan 23, 2016)

What if they would've kept the full carve, recessed knobs, and usa hardware but no tops and solid colors only? Could that have been done at the same price point?

I personally love the old 80's era "Metal" PRS models. I've seen some really awesome PRS guitars with just solid metallic colors.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 23, 2016)

I like that the CE is back. I just wish a stoptail option were avaliable. Maybe a CE-22?


----------



## Acme (Feb 6, 2017)

They are saying in this video that this new satin range has the same body, tuners and bridge as a Custom 24, but according to the PRS site, it has the same Korean tuners and bridge which last year's CE range had and the body is the same as well. Am I missing something?


----------



## The 1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Acme said:


> They are saying in this video that this new satin range has the same body, tuners and bridge as a Custom 24, but according to the PRS site, it has the same Korean tuners and bridge which last year's CE range had and the body is the same as well. Am I missing something?



No, they just have it wrong in the video. The specs on PRS site are correct. The hardware is different and also the body carve is different (not as carved).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2017)

An Andertons video where they give inaccurate info?

Color me shocked.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Feb 8, 2017)

budda said:


> Well, it's built in the USA using the same woods. Changing the top carve doesn't change the quality of the wood used. The hardware will have *some* effect, but I think people are getting more bent out of shape then is really necessary. Will all the threads online praising the SE series, you'd think suddenly the step up from said SE hardware was garbage



SE hardware is fine for guitars under $1000. I swapped the bridge on my Akerfeldt model and it's miles ahead of what it was. The guitar sounded muffled before.


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2017)

Since this was rejuvenated, I'm wondering how many people commenting a) own a PRS guitar b) bought a PRS guitar brand new c) own a Core model PRS d) Own a new CE-24.

I'm good for 3 of 4 of those categories


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 9, 2017)

budda said:


> Since this was rejuvenated, I'm wondering how many people commenting a) own a PRS guitar b) bought a PRS guitar brand new c) own a Core model PRS d) Own a new CE-24.
> 
> I'm good for 3 of 4 of those categories



Im 3 for 4. almost bought a CE-24. after playing a few. I REALLY like them.
I still wish they'd put USA hardware on them, but they're way closer to the CU than the S2's...


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Feb 9, 2017)

Im im 2/4, the only PRS guitars ive ever owned were all SE models. The only new one i bought was a c24 floyd. I like it alot though i prefer the baseball bat necks and this neck is a little thinner.

Though i honestly prefer the CE models to the core models, they just appeal to me more.

But I's poor masta


----------



## kuma (Feb 11, 2017)

I own several PRSs, including an older model CE24 I bought new in 2000 or so. No plans for a new one, but that has more to do with my current tastes differing from PRS' specs than anything else.

I don't think these are bad guitars, or even a bad value. I guess what I take issue with is really the branding. Partly because it steps on the name of the older CEs a bit, which were IMO every bit the equal of the other 'core' guitars, but mostly because it treads on what a 'core' guitar should be. I kind of see it like when Ibanez started putting the Prestige label on MIK guitars - once you've got one guitar that's different, people will question every other model in the line. "Does my core line PRS have import hardware?" isn't a question that should ever have to be asked IMO. A core line PRS has always had a no-compromises reputation. I think if they'd called it the 'S2 Deluxe' or something it'd sit a little better, the S2 line makes clear compromises to hit it's price point, and I think this guitar fits that model much more than the core line one.


----------

